# Changer la forme du curseur sans logiciels



## Tralen (27 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir,

J'ai vu qu'il était possible de changer la forme de son curseur avec des logiciels comme mighty mouse ou autre,
Mais comment changer le curseur sans avoir recours a un logiciel quelconque ?
C'est possible avec les applications le finder et la corbeille en allant chercher le fichier *.icns dans système mais je ne vois pas ou ce trouve les fichiers icones du curseur.
Savez-vous ou ils sont ?

Merci


----------



## Tralen (31 Mars 2010)

Je me permet de reposer la question


----------



## Christophe31 (3 Avril 2010)

Si personne t'as répondu c'est qu'à priori personne ne sait. A tout hasard fait une recherche en anglais sous Google.


----------



## Tralen (16 Avril 2010)

Je me doute bien mais je faisais remonter le sujet 

Ok Merci


----------

